# Lemon Eucalyptus...



## LJA (Aug 7, 2009)

So here's the non-gelling wonder I posted about yesterday.  Came out fine.


----------



## heyjude (Aug 7, 2009)

Mighty fine, I'd say!!!    

Jude


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

I just loooove it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

That is some  seriously gorgeous soap , and the swirl rocks .

kitn


----------



## heartsong (Aug 7, 2009)

*x*

  whohooo!!!   

great swirls, and i love the colors you chose! i bet it smells wonderful!

really nice job!


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 7, 2009)

I LOVE those colors........Yellow is my very favorite....


----------



## SimplyE (Aug 7, 2009)

yowzers!!!!  Awesome!!!


----------



## nickjuly (Aug 7, 2009)

Great swirls!!


----------



## LJA (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everybody.   I'm determined to try a mantra swirl when I get brave enough...lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

You can do it ,  I know you can .Just do not under any circumstances use a floral fo , ask me how I know ?

We should have our own little contest with our adaptations of the mantra swirl . What do you think , people ?


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks lovely!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Okaaaaaaaaaaaay, so what is a "mantra swirl"


----------



## Rosey (Aug 7, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## candice19 (Aug 7, 2009)

That is sooo gorgeous!  Great soap!


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 8, 2009)

LJA perfect just perfect!


----------



## Sibi (Aug 9, 2009)

Such pretty colors and it looks so luxuriously soft and creamy....yum!


----------



## MsBien (Aug 9, 2009)

I love those beautiful pastel colors.  Nice job!

Stacie


----------



## Milla (Aug 12, 2009)

Those are beautiful!  I wish I could smell them too!  Too pretty to use!  I think you've got your swirl on!  LOL!


----------



## Gramma Judy (Aug 13, 2009)

Love the color combination.  I have given up trying to gel my slab mold.  Always condensation.  So creamy looking.


----------



## wonderland (Aug 13, 2009)

LOVELY colors.


----------



## LJA (Aug 17, 2009)

Gramma Judy said:
			
		

> Love the color combination.  I have given up trying to gel my slab mold.  Always condensation.  So creamy looking.



Gramma - I ditched the towels on the batches after the one that I got condensation on too and I didnt get it after that.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 17, 2009)

CastorFan said:
			
		

> Okaaaaaaaaaaaay, so what is a "mantra swirl"



I want to know this too...Kitten Love is a  mantra swirl???  :?


----------



## LJA (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a pic of one someone did  (nicely done, BTW...)

http://www.craftserver.com/forums/showt ... hp?t=81982


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 17, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of one someone did  (nicely done, BTW...)
> 
> http://www.craftserver.com/forums/showt ... hp?t=81982



WOW!! That's absolutely gorgeous. So I take it 'mantra' comes from the fact that the swirl looks sorta-kinda like a tibetan style mantra symbol? I don't get the significance of the two-tone soap,but it's really effective nonetheless!


----------

